# Short 9mm brass



## edud1972 (12 mo ago)

I found two 9mm cases in my pile that measured .67 vs .74 to .75 in all the other 9mm brass. Stamped 9mm B r.c. on the bottom Any ideas what these are?


----------



## Fd1007 (Oct 29, 2020)

9mm Browning otherwise known as .380 acp


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Br.C. = Browning Corto, or Browning Short or .380.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

I find it interesting that there are so many 9mm rounds ... most people think of 9mm as being the 9mm Luger but there are at least 12 different 9mm handgun rounds that I can think of :
9mm Action Express
9mm Bayard Long
9mm Browning Long
9mm Federal
9mm Glisenti
9mm Kurz - 9mm Browning Corto - 9mm Browning Short - (380 Auto) 
9mm Luger - 9X19mm - 9mm Parabellum
9mm Mauser
9mm Makarov
9mm Steyr
9mm Ultra
9mm Winchester Magnum
9X21 mm

Did I forget any ? So if you are new to handguns and you ask for 9mm ammo ... be danged sure what you get is what you want ... more danged 9mm's out there than you can shake a stick at !!!
Gary


----------

